# Hitachi Cordless Tools



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any opinions or experience with either the Li ion or NiCad drill drivers made by Hitachi? I'm looking at the 12v to 14v range tool.
Thanks


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the LiON 18V drill and impact driver. I love them. I think Hitachi has very competitive price to quality to warranty with the other big names. Their battery warranty is really good too.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got a 10.8 Li micro driver, a 12v Nicad drill & flashlight, and a 14.4v Nicad impact driver. All have been excellent for the price, and feel terrific in my hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Been thinking about the same set. I'm used to my Craftsman 19.2V but a buddy that's been working on our shower brought his Makita and it's a world of difference. I was wondering how the Hitachi stacks up.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

ACP said:


> I have the LiON 18V drill and impact driver. I love them. I think Hitachi has very competitive price to quality to warranty with the other big names. *Their battery warranty is really good too*.


What kind of warranty on the batteries do the have? I have a small 12 v Rigid (Li ion) for only about a year and the batteries don't seem to want to take or hold a charge. When one did charge, it didn't appear to have the power it did when it was new. I bought it for the lifetime battery replacement policy, just didn't think I'd have to do it so soon.

Talking about batteries, and a little off topic (I can do that it's my thread:yes, what are your thoughts, likes, and dislikes between (about) Li ion vs. NiCad? My impression (probably not correct) is that NiCad give you more power and lasting power per a single charge, but Li ion can be Recharged a lot more number of times.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## matertoo (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got an 18 volt Hitachi cordless 1/2" drill. Used it with a soil auger to plant tomato seedlings. Does a great job with plenty of power and torque!! Works for me.


Paul


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

My son has a set of Hitachi cordless LI ion tools. He is delighted with them.
johnep


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

bofa said:


> Been thinking about the same set. I'm used to my Craftsman 19.2V but a buddy that's been working on our shower brought his Makita and it's a world of difference. I was wondering how the Hitachi stacks up.


I've also got a C3 19.2v Cman impact driver and drill set. While they're pretty powerful, and the batteries have held up surprisingly well, it's a lot bigger and heavier than any of the Hitachi's I've got, which makes them feel more cumbersome to me....I reach for the Hitachi 9 times out of 10, unless I really need the power of the C3.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The warranty on the HXP LiON tools is lifetime and the batteries are two years. http://hitachisf.solarvelocity.biz/...port/warranty-info/hitachi-tool-warranty.aspx

I think it's pretty good all things considered. I have heard horror stories about Ridgid's batteries. I love Ridgid stuff and have a lot of it, but there seems to be a disconnect in the battery department. A lot of bad word of mouth at ridgidforums.com.


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

Hitachi ion driver.. 18 volt.. love it, will never look at another driver again.. (of course its the only li ion I've ever bought..)


----------



## Woodworker 51 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the Hitachi 12v li-on drill, of my three battery powered drills it's the first one I go to. I'm very happy with it.
Dennis


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The problem that I'm having with my Rigid (batteries lasted less than a year) has forced my brother to by the Hitachi. Hope he has less trouble.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

There is a thread somewhere on the forum about rejuvenating old batteries by giving them a shock of higher voltage. Supposed to clear out the metal growths inside which cause short circuits.
johnep


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Talking about batteries, and a little off topic (I can do that it's my thread:yes, what are your thoughts, likes, and dislikes between (about) Li ion vs. NiCad? My impression (probably not correct) is that NiCad give you more power and lasting power per a single charge, but Li ion can be Recharged a lot more number of times.
Any input would be appreciated.[/QUOTE]

Li-on has more power and will last far longer than Ni- cad .


----------

